# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Venta de Terreno agrícola en Loreto.

## FernandoMilla

Venta de terreno en Loreto, Alto Amazonas, cerca del pueblo de Lagunas. Área total: 940 hectáreas. Terreno rural para inversiones agrícolas, madereras y ecoturismo. Cerca de las futuras estaciones del proyecto Hidrovía Amazónica "Desembocadura Huallaga" y "Yurimaguas" (actualmente es el Puerto Internacional Yurimaguas).
Acceso actual por trocha desde Lagunas. El acceso por carretera con la obra Lagunas - Santa Cruz - Yurimaguas estará en ejecución en Enero 2018 según GORE Loreto (proyecto ya fue aprobado).
El predio cuenta con abundante agua gracias a la quebrada Yanayacu. Cuenta con abundantes recursos maderables: wayruro tornillo copaiba anacaspi arifari machimango papelillo, entre otros. El permiso de extracción se obtiene directamente del GORE Loreto. Se puede sembrar arroz por la abundancia del recurso hídrico.
Cuenta con título de propiedad.
Ubicación: . P-1: 5°21'26.60"S 75°39'36.80"O . P-2: 5°24'30.53"S 75°39'37.00"O . P-3: 5°23'39.66"S 75°40'36.70"O . P-4: 5°21'10.61"S 75°40'36.53"O 
Precio por hectárea: 2000 dólares USD. Negociable. 
Interesados mi teléfono es 991507629
Ec. Fernando Milla C. 
Adjunto imagen de la ubicación (vía Google Earth Pro): CARACHUPA.jpgTemas similares: EN VENTA: TERRENO AGRÍCOLA DE 20,821.80 Hás EN ABANCAY - APURIMAC Venta de terreno agricola de 108 Has. en Ica ICA: Terreno agricola de 108 Hectareas en venta EN VENTA: Terreno  Agrícola de 70 Hás - VILLACURI - ICA- PERÚ VENTA DE TERRENO AGRÍCOLA EN PARACAS (ICA-PERÚ)

----------

